# can't uninstall winantivirus pro 2006



## scarter (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi there Am having huge problems uninstalling winantivirus pro 2006! Downloaded a demo version, installed it and now want to get rid of it, but can't. Have tried the uninstall, but it refers me to their website to answer why i do not want their product. When I have answered, it then says that it has a problem receiveing my reply and does not complete uninstall. Have tried to physically uninstall files, but they will not delete. Please help!!!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

This is a rogue program

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe: http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/HJTSetup.exe
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## scarter (Jan 20, 2006)

Here 'tis, hope it means something to u!!! p.s.- thanks for looking at it for me :up:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:45:23 PM, on 22/01/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Monitor\netmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {02EE5B04-F144-47BB-83FB-A60BD91B74A9} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinAntiVirusPro2006] "C:\Program Files\WinAntiVirus Pro 2006\WinAV.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NI.UERS_0001_N66M1101] "C:\Documents and Settings\Carter\Desktop\ErrorSafeFreeInstall.exe" -nag 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CU1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient\VCClient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CU2] C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient\VCMain.exe
O4 - Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZN
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Get Flash by FlashKeeper - C:\Program Files\FlashKeeper\GetFlash.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: FlashKeeper - {86301D40-94C1-4a5e-843B-7F43965E364A} - C:\Program Files\FlashKeeper\GetFlash.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.billingnow.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.reliablestats.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.winantispyware.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.winantivirus.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.winantiviruspro.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.winnanny.com
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.winsoftware.com
O16 - DPF: {42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658} - http://promo.dollarrevenue.com/webmasterexe/drsmartload185a.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1110616034578
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9EBD0881-C7BF-4FE2-B196-2784311C9478}: NameServer = 202.6.140.10 202.6.140.20
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Applets - C:\WINDOWS\system32\k6620gjoe6oc0.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Reliability - C:\WINDOWS\system32\d2j00c1mef.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: MpService - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
O23 - Service: Network Monitor - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Network Monitor\netmon.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: PDScheduler (PDSched) - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You have multiple things so this will take a little time

Download L2mfix from one of these two locations:

http://www.atribune.org/downloads/l2mfix.exe
http://www.downloads.subratam.org/l2mfix.exe

Save the file to your desktop and double click l2mfix.exe. Click the Install button to extract the files and follow the prompts, then open the newly added l2mfix folder on your desktop. Double click l2mfix.bat and select option #1 for Run Find Log by typing 1 and then pressing enter. This will scan your computer and it may appear nothing is happening, then, after a minute or 2, notepad will open with a log. Copy the contents of that log and paste it into this thread.

IMPORTANT: Do NOT run option #2 OR any other files in the l2mfix folder until you are asked to do so!

* Note: If you receive an error while running option #1 like: ''C:\windows\system32\cmd.exe
C:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt the system file is not suitable for running ms-dos and microsoft windows applications, choose close to terminate the application.."...then do one of the following:

1: Click on the l2mfix.bat again and choose option # 5 for Fix Autoexec.nt/cmd.exe error.
2: Alternatively, you can click the fixautont.html link in the l2mfix folder and follow the directions there to fix it manually.
Do not run the fix portion without fixing the error first.
After you have performed the procedures to fix the error, repeat the steps above to run option #1 for Run Find Log.

================
download http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/DelDomains.inf

Right click the DelDomains.inf file and click Install, making sure Internet Explorer is closed. You won't see anything happen. Give it a minute.

Note, if you use SpywareBlaster and/or IE/Spyads, it will be necessary to re-install the protection both afford. For SpywareBlaster, run the program and re-protect all items. For IE/Spyads, run the batch file and reinstall the protection.
===========
Add remove programs - remove MyWebSearch


----------



## scarter (Jan 20, 2006)

L2MFIX find log 010406
These are the registry keys present
**********************************************************************************
Winlogon/notify:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):63,00,72,00,79,00,70,00,74,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,\
6c,00,00,00
"Logoff"="ChainWlxLogoffEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):63,00,72,00,79,00,70,00,74,00,6e,00,65,00,74,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"Logoff"="CryptnetWlxLogoffEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\cscdll]
"DLLName"="cscdll.dll"
"Logon"="WinlogonLogonEvent"
"Logoff"="WinlogonLogoffEvent"
"ScreenSaver"="WinlogonScreenSaverEvent"
"Startup"="WinlogonStartupEvent"
"Shutdown"="WinlogonShutdownEvent"
"StartShell"="WinlogonStartShellEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\NavLogon]
"StartShell"="NavStartShellEvent"
"DllName"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NavLogon.dll"
"Logoff"="NavLogoffEvent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\Reliability]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\d2j00c1mef.dll"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Logon"="WinLogon"
"Logoff"="WinLogoff"
"Shutdown"="WinShutdown"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp]
"DLLName"="wlnotify.dll"
"Logon"="SCardStartCertProp"
"Logoff"="SCardStopCertProp"
"Lock"="SCardSuspendCertProp"
"Unlock"="SCardResumeCertProp"
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\Schedule]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):77,00,6c,00,6e,00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,66,00,79,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"StartShell"="SchedStartShell"
"Logoff"="SchedEventLogOff"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy]
"Logoff"="WLEventLogoff"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001
"DllName"=hex(2):73,00,63,00,6c,00,67,00,6e,00,74,00,66,00,79,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn]
"DLLName"="WlNotify.dll"
"Lock"="SensLockEvent"
"Logon"="SensLogonEvent"
"Logoff"="SensLogoffEvent"
"Safe"=dword:00000001
"MaxWait"=dword:00000258
"StartScreenSaver"="SensStartScreenSaverEvent"
"StopScreenSaver"="SensStopScreenSaverEvent"
"Startup"="SensStartupEvent"
"Shutdown"="SensShutdownEvent"
"StartShell"="SensStartShellEvent"
"PostShell"="SensPostShellEvent"
"Disconnect"="SensDisconnectEvent"
"Reconnect"="SensReconnectEvent"
"Unlock"="SensUnlockEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\Shell]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\e8202ifmg82a2.dll"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Logon"="WinLogon"
"Logoff"="WinLogoff"
"Shutdown"="WinShutdown"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\termsrv]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=hex(2):77,00,6c,00,6e,00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,66,00,79,00,2e,00,64,00,\
6c,00,6c,00,00,00
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Logoff"="TSEventLogoff"
"Logon"="TSEventLogon"
"PostShell"="TSEventPostShell"
"Shutdown"="TSEventShutdown"
"StartShell"="TSEventStartShell"
"Startup"="TSEventStartup"
"MaxWait"=dword:00000258
"Reconnect"="TSEventReconnect"
"Disconnect"="TSEventDisconnect"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon]
"DLLName"="wlnotify.dll"
"Logon"="RegisterTicketExpiredNotificationEvent"
"Logoff"="UnregisterTicketExpiredNotificationEvent"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000001

**********************************************************************************
useragent:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]
"{50949B4F-708D-BA07-7F97-9B850A558893}"=""

**********************************************************************************
Shell Extension key:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]
"{00022613-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"="Multimedia File Property Sheet"
"{176d6597-26d3-11d1-b350-080036a75b03}"="ICM Scanner Management"
"{1F2E5C40-9550-11CE-99D2-00AA006E086C}"="NTFS Security Page"
"{3EA48300-8CF6-101B-84FB-666CCB9BCD32}"="OLE Docfile Property Page"
"{40dd6e20-7c17-11ce-a804-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{41E300E0-78B6-11ce-849B-444553540000}"="PlusPack CPL Extension"
"{42071712-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Adapter CPL Extension"
"{42071713-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Monitor CPL Extension"
"{42071714-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Panning CPL Extension"
"{4E40F770-369C-11d0-8922-00A024AB2DBB}"="DS Security Page"
"{513D916F-2A8E-4F51-AEAB-0CBC76FB1AF8}"="Compatibility Page"
"{56117100-C0CD-101B-81E2-00AA004AE837}"="Shell Scrap DataHandler"
"{59099400-57FF-11CE-BD94-0020AF85B590}"="Disk Copy Extension"
"{59be4990-f85c-11ce-aff7-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for Microsoft Windows Network objects"
"{5DB2625A-54DF-11D0-B6C4-0800091AA605}"="ICM Monitor Management"
"{675F097E-4C4D-11D0-B6C1-0800091AA605}"="ICM Printer Management"
"{764BF0E1-F219-11ce-972D-00AA00A14F56}"="Shell extensions for file compression"
"{77597368-7b15-11d0-a0c2-080036af3f03}"="Web Printer Shell Extension"
"{7988B573-EC89-11cf-9C00-00AA00A14F56}"="Disk Quota UI"
"{853FE2B1-B769-11d0-9C4E-00C04FB6C6FA}"="Encryption Context Menu"
"{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}"="Briefcase"
"{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}"="HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
"{BD84B380-8CA2-1069-AB1D-08000948F534}"="Fonts"
"{DBCE2480-C732-101B-BE72-BA78E9AD5B27}"="ICC Profile"
"{F37C5810-4D3F-11d0-B4BF-00AA00BBB723}"="Printers Security Page"
"{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{f92e8c40-3d33-11d2-b1aa-080036a75b03}"="Display TroubleShoot CPL Extension"
"{7444C717-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}"="Crypto PKO Extension"
"{7444C719-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}"="Crypto Sign Extension"
"{7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E}"="Network Connections"
"{992CFFA0-F557-101A-88EC-00DD010CCC48}"="Network Connections"
"{E211B736-43FD-11D1-9EFB-0000F8757FCD}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{FB0C9C8A-6C50-11D1-9F1D-0000F8757FCD}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{905667aa-acd6-11d2-8080-00805f6596d2}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{3F953603-1008-4f6e-A73A-04AAC7A992F1}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{83bbcbf3-b28a-4919-a5aa-73027445d672}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{F0152790-D56E-4445-850E-4F3117DB740C}"="Remote Sessions CPL Extension"
"{5F327514-6C5E-4d60-8F16-D07FA08A78ED}"="Auto Update Property Sheet Extension"
"{60254CA5-953B-11CF-8C96-00AA00B8708C}"="Shell extensions for Windows Script Host"
"{2206CDB2-19C1-11D1-89E0-00C04FD7A829}"="Microsoft Data Link"
"{DD2110F0-9EEF-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Icon Handler"
"{797F1E90-9EDD-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Shell Extension"
"{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}"="Scheduled Tasks"
"{0DF44EAA-FF21-4412-828E-260A8728E7F1}"="Taskbar and Start Menu"
"{2559a1f0-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Search"
"{2559a1f1-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Help and Support"
"{2559a1f2-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Help and Support"
"{2559a1f3-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Run..."
"{2559a1f4-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Internet"
"{2559a1f5-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="E-mail"
"{D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524152}"="Fonts"
"{D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524153}"="Administrative Tools"
"{875CB1A1-0F29-45de-A1AE-CFB4950D0B78}"="Audio Media Properties Handler"
"{40C3D757-D6E4-4b49-BB41-0E5BBEA28817}"="Video Media Properties Handler"
"{E4B29F9D-D390-480b-92FD-7DDB47101D71}"="Wav Properties Handler"
"{87D62D94-71B3-4b9a-9489-5FE6850DC73E}"="Avi Properties Handler"
"{A6FD9E45-6E44-43f9-8644-08598F5A74D9}"="Midi Properties Handler"
"{c5a40261-cd64-4ccf-84cb-c394da41d590}"="Video Thumbnail Extractor"
"{5E6AB780-7743-11CF-A12B-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft Internet Toolbar"
"{22BF0C20-6DA7-11D0-B373-00A0C9034938}"="Download Status"
"{91EA3F8B-C99B-11d0-9815-00C04FD91972}"="Augmented Shell Folder"
"{6413BA2C-B461-11d1-A18A-080036B11A03}"="Augmented Shell Folder 2"
"{F61FFEC1-754F-11d0-80CA-00AA005B4383}"="BandProxy"
"{7BA4C742-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft BrowserBand"
"{30D02401-6A81-11d0-8274-00C04FD5AE38}"="Search Band"
"{32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478}"="Media Band"
"{169A0691-8DF9-11d1-A1C4-00C04FD75D13}"="In-pane search"
"{07798131-AF23-11d1-9111-00A0C98BA67D}"="Web Search"
"{AF4F6510-F982-11d0-8595-00AA004CD6D8}"="Registry Tree Options Utility"
"{01E04581-4EEE-11d0-BFE9-00AA005B4383}"="&Address"
"{A08C11D2-A228-11d0-825B-00AA005B4383}"="Address EditBox"
"{00BB2763-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft AutoComplete"
"{7376D660-C583-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="TridentImageExtractor"
"{6756A641-DE71-11d0-831B-00AA005B4383}"="MRU AutoComplete List"
"{6935DB93-21E8-4ccc-BEB9-9FE3C77A297A}"="Custom MRU AutoCompleted List"
"{7e653215-fa25-46bd-a339-34a2790f3cb7}"="Accessible"
"{acf35015-526e-4230-9596-becbe19f0ac9}"="Track Popup Bar"
"{E0E11A09-5CB8-4B6C-8332-E00720A168F2}"="Address Bar Parser"
"{00BB2764-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft History AutoComplete List"
"{03C036F1-A186-11D0-824A-00AA005B4383}"="Microsoft Shell Folder AutoComplete List"
"{00BB2765-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft Multiple AutoComplete List Container"
"{ECD4FC4E-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Band Site Menu"
"{3CCF8A41-5C85-11d0-9796-00AA00B90ADF}"="Shell DeskBarApp"
"{ECD4FC4C-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell DeskBar"
"{ECD4FC4D-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Rebar BandSite"
"{DD313E04-FEFF-11d1-8ECD-0000F87A470C}"="User Assist"
"{EF8AD2D1-AE36-11D1-B2D2-006097DF8C11}"="Global Folder Settings"
"{EFA24E61-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Favorites Band"
"{0A89A860-D7B1-11CE-8350-444553540000}"="Shell Automation Inproc Service"
"{E7E4BC40-E76A-11CE-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="Shell DocObject Viewer"
"{A5E46E3A-8849-11D1-9D8C-00C04FC99D61}"="Microsoft Browser Architecture"
"{FBF23B40-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}"="InternetShortcut"
"{3C374A40-BAE4-11CF-BF7D-00AA006946EE}"="Microsoft Url History Service"
"{FF393560-C2A7-11CF-BFF4-444553540000}"="History"
"{7BD29E00-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{7BD29E01-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497}"="Microsoft Url Search Hook"
"{A2B0DD40-CC59-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="IE4 Suite Splash Screen"
"{67EA19A0-CCEF-11d0-8024-00C04FD75D13}"="CDF Extension Copy Hook"
"{131A6951-7F78-11D0-A979-00C04FD705A2}"="ISFBand OC"
"{9461b922-3c5a-11d2-bf8b-00c04fb93661}"="Search Assistant OC"
"{3DC7A020-0ACD-11CF-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="The Internet"
"{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D}"="Internet Name Space"
"{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Explorer Band"
"{9E56BE60-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{9E56BE61-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{88C6C381-2E85-11D0-94DE-444553540000}"="ActiveX Cache Folder"
"{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheck"
"{ABBE31D0-6DAE-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="Subscription Mgr"
"{F5175861-2688-11d0-9C5E-00AA00A45957}"="Subscription Folder"
"{08165EA0-E946-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheckWebCrawler"
"{E3A8BDE6-ABCE-11d0-BC4B-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheckChannelAgent"
"{E8BB6DC0-6B4E-11d0-92DB-00A0C90C2BD7}"="TrayAgent"
"{7D559C10-9FE9-11d0-93F7-00AA0059CE02}"="Code Download Agent"
"{E6CC6978-6B6E-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="ConnectionAgent"
"{D8BD2030-6FC9-11D0-864F-00AA006809D9}"="PostAgent"
"{7FC0B86E-5FA7-11d1-BC7C-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheck SyncMgr Handler"
"{352EC2B7-8B9A-11D1-B8AE-006008059382}"="Shell Application Manager"
"{0B124F8F-91F0-11D1-B8B5-006008059382}"="Installed Apps Enumerator"
"{CFCCC7A0-A282-11D1-9082-006008059382}"="Darwin App Publisher"
"{e84fda7c-1d6a-45f6-b725-cb260c236066}"="Shell Image Verbs"
"{66e4e4fb-f385-4dd0-8d74-a2efd1bc6178}"="Shell Image Data Factory"
"{3F30C968-480A-4C6C-862D-EFC0897BB84B}"="GDI+ file thumbnail extractor"
"{9DBD2C50-62AD-11d0-B806-00C04FD706EC}"="Summary Info Thumbnail handler (DOCFILES)"
"{EAB841A0-9550-11cf-8C16-00805F1408F3}"="HTML Thumbnail Extractor"
"{eb9b1153-3b57-4e68-959a-a3266bc3d7fe}"="Shell Image Property Handler"
"{CC6EEFFB-43F6-46c5-9619-51D571967F7D}"="Web Publishing Wizard"
"{add36aa8-751a-4579-a266-d66f5202ccbb}"="Print Ordering via the Web"
"{6b33163c-76a5-4b6c-bf21-45de9cd503a1}"="Shell Publishing Wizard Object"
"{58f1f272-9240-4f51-b6d4-fd63d1618591}"="Get a Passport Wizard"
"{7A9D77BD-5403-11d2-8785-2E0420524153}"="User Accounts"
"{BD472F60-27FA-11cf-B8B4-444553540000}"="Compressed (zipped) Folder Right Drag Handler"
"{888DCA60-FC0A-11CF-8F0F-00C04FD7D062}"="Compressed (zipped) Folder SendTo Target"
"{f39a0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64433}"="Channel File"
"{f3aa0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64434}"="Channel Shortcut"
"{f3ba0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64435}"="Channel Handler Object"
"{f3da0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64437}"="Channel Menu"
"{f3ea0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64438}"="Channel Properties"
"{63da6ec0-2e98-11cf-8d82-444553540000}"="FTP Folders Webview"
"{883373C3-BF89-11D1-BE35-080036B11A03}"="Microsoft DocProp Shell Ext"
"{A9CF0EAE-901A-4739-A481-E35B73E47F6D}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Edit Box Control"
"{8EE97210-FD1F-4B19-91DA-67914005F020}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace ML Edit Box Control"
"{0EEA25CC-4362-4A12-850B-86EE61B0D3EB}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Droplist Combo Control"
"{6A205B57-2567-4A2C-B881-F787FAB579A3}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Calendar Control"
"{28F8A4AC-BBB3-4D9B-B177-82BFC914FA33}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Time Control"
"{8A23E65E-31C2-11d0-891C-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Query UI"
"{9E51E0D0-6E0F-11d2-9601-00C04FA31A86}"="Shell properties for a DS object"
"{163FDC20-2ABC-11d0-88F0-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Object Find"
"{F020E586-5264-11d1-A532-0000F8757D7E}"="Directory Start/Search Find"
"{0D45D530-764B-11d0-A1CA-00AA00C16E65}"="Directory Property UI"
"{62AE1F9A-126A-11D0-A14B-0800361B1103}"="Directory Context Menu Verbs"
"{ECF03A33-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Copy Hook"
"{ECF03A32-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Drop Target"
"{4a7ded0a-ad25-11d0-98a8-0800361b1103}"="MyDocs Properties"
"{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}"="Offline Files Menu"
"{10CFC467-4392-11d2-8DB4-00C04FA31A66}"="Offline Files Folder Options"
"{AFDB1F70-2A4C-11d2-9039-00C04F8EEB3E}"="Offline Files Folder"
"{143A62C8-C33B-11D1-84FE-00C04FA34A14}"="Microsoft Agent Character Property Sheet Handler"
"{ECCDF543-45CC-11CE-B9BF-0080C87CDBA6}"="DfsShell"
"{60fd46de-f830-4894-a628-6fa81bc0190d}"="%DESC_PublishDropTarget%"
"{7A80E4A8-8005-11D2-BCF8-00C04F72C717}"="MMC Icon Handler"
"{0CD7A5C0-9F37-11CE-AE65-08002B2E1262}"=".CAB file viewer"
"{32714800-2E5F-11d0-8B85-00AA0044F941}"="For &People..."
"{8DD448E6-C188-4aed-AF92-44956194EB1F}"="Windows Media Player Play as Playlist Context Menu Handler"
"{CE3FB1D1-02AE-4a5f-A6E9-D9F1B4073E6C}"="Windows Media Player Burn Audio CD Context Menu Handler"
"{F1B9284F-E9DC-4e68-9D7E-42362A59F0FD}"="Windows Media Player Add to Playlist Context Menu Handler"
"{2559a1f7-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Set Program Access and Defaults"
"{596AB062-B4D2-4215-9F74-E9109B0A8153}"="Previous Versions Property Page"
"{9DB7A13C-F208-4981-8353-73CC61AE2783}"="Previous Versions"
"{A70C977A-BF00-412C-90B7-034C51DA2439}"="NvCpl DesktopContext Class"
"{1CDB2949-8F65-4355-8456-263E7C208A5D}"="Desktop Explorer"
"{1E9B04FB-F9E5-4718-997B-B8DA88302A47}"="Desktop Explorer Menu"
"{1E9B04FB-F9E5-4718-997B-B8DA88302A48}"="nView Desktop Context Menu"
"{8FF88D21-7BD0-11D1-BFB7-00AA00262A11}"="WinAce Archiver 2.2 Context Menu Shell Extension"
"{8FF88D25-7BD0-11D1-BFB7-00AA00262A11}"="WinAce Archiver 2.2 DragDrop Shell Extension"
"{8FF88D27-7BD0-11D1-BFB7-00AA00262A11}"="WinAce Archiver 2.2 Context Menu Shell Extension"
"{8FF88D23-7BD0-11D1-BFB7-00AA00262A11}"="WinAce Archiver 2.2 Property Sheet Shell Extension"
"{B41DB860-8EE4-11D2-9906-E49FADC173CA}"="WinRAR shell extension"
"{BDA77241-42F6-11d0-85E2-00AA001FE28C}"="LDVP Shell Extensions"
"{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F}"="Web Folders"
"{42042206-2D85-11D3-8CFF-005004838597}"="Microsoft Office HTML Icon Handler"
"{640167b4-59b0-47a6-b335-a6b3c0695aea}"="Portable Media Devices"
"{cc86590a-b60a-48e6-996b-41d25ed39a1e}"="Portable Media Devices Menu"
"{4B4604E0-8961-11D4-A0EC-009099164712}"="My MultiPASS"
"{692F0339-CBAA-47e6-B5B5-3B84DB604E87}"="Extensions Manager Folder"
"{32020A01-506E-484D-A2A8-BE3CF17601C3}"="AlcoholShellEx"
"{1D2680C9-0E2A-469d-B787-065558BC7D43}"="Fusion Cache"
"{00020D75-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"="Microsoft Office Outlook Desktop Icon Handler"
"{0006F045-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"="Microsoft Office Outlook Custom Icon Handler"
"{B327765E-D724-4347-8B16-78AE18552FC3}"="NeroDigitalIconHandler"
"{7F1CF152-04F8-453A-B34C-E609530A9DC8}"="NeroDigitalPropSheetHandler"
"{40950107-FEA6-4d53-A65F-B2DCBA57DD58}"="Nokia Phone Browser"
"{FBFE7864-D495-41f0-B7DC-4BB601CC295E}"="Contact View"
"{FFB699E0-306A-11d3-8BD1-00104B6F7516}"="Play on my TV helper"
"{21569614-B795-46b1-85F4-E737A8DC09AD}"="Shell Search Band"
"{F0CB00CD-5A07-4D91-97F5-A8C92CDA93E4}"="Shell Extensions for RealOne Player"
"{A6DAC84B-3BD1-460C-892D-CC0EBD4D0266}"=""
"{64D182F8-174F-47B0-B13D-BAC48521E438}"=""

**********************************************************************************
HKEY ROOT CLASSIDS:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{64D182F8-174F-47B0-B13D-BAC48521E438}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{64D182F8-174F-47B0-B13D-BAC48521E438}\Implemented Categories]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{64D182F8-174F-47B0-B13D-BAC48521E438}\Implemented Categories\{00021492-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{64D182F8-174F-47B0-B13D-BAC48521E438}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\vys_ps.dll"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

**********************************************************************************
Files Found are not all bad files:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\
browseui.dll Thu 24 Nov 2005 11:36:34 A.... 1,022,464 998.50 K
cbyptsvc.dll Mon 23 Jan 2006 8:36:32 ..S.R 235,700 230.18 K
cmdlin~1.dll Fri 2 Dec 2005 10:31:44 A.... 43,520 42.50 K
danim.dll Sat 5 Nov 2005 13:46:24 A.... 1,054,208 1.00 M
ddkquoui.dll Sun 22 Jan 2006 18:47:36 ..S.R 235,700 230.18 K
e8202i~1.dll Mon 23 Jan 2006 8:43:32 ..S.R 235,700 230.18 K
gdi32.dll Thu 29 Dec 2005 13:24:36 A.... 280,064 273.50 K
ir06l5~1.dll Sun 22 Jan 2006 18:08:42 ..S.R 235,700 230.18 K
ktl4l7~1.dll Thu 19 Jan 2006 18:21:32 ..S.R 234,903 229.39 K
kudno1.dll Sat 21 Jan 2006 9:01:40 ..S.R 235,700 230.18 K
l2l6lc~1.dll Fri 20 Jan 2006 17:34:40 ..S.R 235,688 230.16 K
lv4u09~1.dll Fri 20 Jan 2006 15:15:48 ..S.R 234,198 228.71 K
mborcl32.dll Fri 20 Jan 2006 16:59:38 ..S.R 235,688 230.16 K
mshtml.dll Thu 24 Nov 2005 11:36:34 A.... 3,015,680 2.88 M
ocbcji32.dll Sun 22 Jan 2006 15:17:42 ..S.R 235,700 230.18 K
pncrt.dll Wed 18 Jan 2006 19:24:38 A.... 278,528 272.00 K
pndx5016.dll Wed 18 Jan 2006 19:24:38 A.... 6,656 6.50 K
pndx5032.dll Wed 18 Jan 2006 19:24:38 A.... 5,632 5.50 K
pxlmon.dll Mon 23 Jan 2006 8:40:30 ..S.R 235,700 230.18 K
q2860c~1.dll Mon 23 Jan 2006 8:59:54 ..S.R 235,700 230.18 K
rmoc3260.dll Wed 18 Jan 2006 19:24:46 A.... 176,167 172.04 K
sei.dll Fri 20 Jan 2006 17:01:40 ..S.R 235,688 230.16 K
shdocvw.dll Thu 1 Dec 2005 14:29:30 A.... 1,492,480 1.42 M
ttpelib.dll Sun 22 Jan 2006 21:07:18 ..S.R 235,700 230.18 K
urlmon.dll Sat 5 Nov 2005 13:46:28 A.... 609,280 595.00 K
vsdata.dll Tue 15 Nov 2005 0:50:30 A.... 83,720 81.76 K
vsinit.dll Tue 15 Nov 2005 0:50:42 A.... 141,064 137.76 K
vsmonapi.dll Tue 15 Nov 2005 0:50:52 A.... 104,208 101.77 K
vspubapi.dll Tue 15 Nov 2005 0:50:56 A.... 227,088 221.77 K
vsregexp.dll Tue 15 Nov 2005 0:51:00 A.... 71,440 69.77 K
vsutil.dll Tue 15 Nov 2005 0:51:12 A.... 382,728 373.76 K
vsxml.dll Tue 15 Nov 2005 0:51:20 A.... 100,104 97.76 K
vys_ps.dll Mon 23 Jan 2006 9:29:24 ..S.R 235,700 230.18 K
zlcomm.dll Tue 15 Nov 2005 0:51:40 A.... 79,624 77.76 K
zlcommdb.dll Tue 15 Nov 2005 0:51:44 A.... 71,440 69.77 K

35 items found: 35 files (15 H/S), 0 directories.
Total of file sizes: 12,779,260 bytes 12.18 M
Locate .tmp files:

No matches found.
**********************************************************************************
Directory Listing of system files:
Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is CCDC-7815

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\System32

23/01/2006 12:58 PM dllcache
23/01/2006 09:29 AM 235,700 vys_ps.dll
23/01/2006 08:59 AM 235,700 q2860clsefq60.dll
23/01/2006 08:43 AM 235,700 e8202ifmg82a2.dll
23/01/2006 08:40 AM 235,700 pxlmon.dll
23/01/2006 08:36 AM 235,700 cbyptsvc.dll
22/01/2006 09:07 PM 235,700 ttpelib.dll
22/01/2006 06:47 PM 235,700 ddkquoui.dll
22/01/2006 06:08 PM 235,700 ir06l5ds1.dll
22/01/2006 03:17 PM 235,700 ocbcji32.dll
21/01/2006 09:01 AM 235,700 kudno1.dll
20/01/2006 05:34 PM 235,688 l2l6lc3s1f.dll
20/01/2006 05:01 PM 235,688 sei.dll
20/01/2006 04:59 PM 235,688 mborcl32.dll
20/01/2006 03:15 PM 234,198 lv4u09h9e.dll
19/01/2006 06:21 PM 234,903 ktl4l73q1.dll
12/03/2005 03:33 PM Microsoft
15 File(s) 3,533,165 bytes
2 Dir(s) 7,298,465,792 bytes free


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Close any programs you have open since this step requires a reboot.

From the l2mfix folder on your desktop, double click l2mfix.bat and select *option #2* for Run Fix by typing 2 and then pressing enter, then press any key to reboot your computer. After a reboot, your desktop and icons will appear, then disappear (this is normal). L2mfix will continue to scan your computer and when it's finished, notepad will open with a log. Copy the contents of that log and paste it back into this thread, along with a new hijackthis log.

If after the reboot the desktop icons dont disappear or the log does not pop up then in the l2mfix folder double click the second.bat file to continue with the fix.

IMPORTANT: Do NOT run any other files in the l2mfix folder until you are asked to do so!
==============
Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite http://www.ewido.net/en/download/ (W2K/XP Only)
·	Install ewido.
·	During the installation, under "Additional Options" uncheck "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
·	Launch ewido
·	It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
·	On the left side of the main screen click update
·	Click on Start and let it update.
·	DO NOT run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:
(Start tapping F8 at the first black screen after power up)

Run Ewido:
·	Click on scanner
·	Click Complete System Scan and the scan will begin.
·	During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click OK
·	When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the Save report button.
·	Save the report to your C: Drive
This will take some time to run!
Boot to normal mode
*Post that log* and a new HiJack log


----------



## scarter (Jan 20, 2006)

*This is a copy of the hijack log before running ewido in safe mode, but after running the L2mfix program.*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:30:18 PM, on 23/01/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {02EE5B04-F144-47BB-83FB-A60BD91B74A9} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CU1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient\VCClient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CU2] C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient\VCMain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Get Flash by FlashKeeper - C:\Program Files\FlashKeeper\GetFlash.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: FlashKeeper - {86301D40-94C1-4a5e-843B-7F43965E364A} - C:\Program Files\FlashKeeper\GetFlash.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658} - http://promo.dollarrevenue.com/webmasterexe/drsmartload185a.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1110616034578
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Reliability - C:\WINDOWS\system32\d2j00c1mef.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Telephony - C:\WINDOWS\system32\q2860clsefq60.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: MpService - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: PDScheduler (PDSched) - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*HERE IS THE LOG FILE FROM L2mfix;*
L2mfix 010406
Creating Account.
The command completed successfully.

Adding Administrative privleges. 
The command completed successfully.
Checking for L2MFix account(0=no 1=yes): 
1
Granting SeDebugPrivilege to L2MFIX ... successful
Checking for L2MFix account(0=no 1=yes): 
0
Zipping up files for submission:
adding: dlls/c600lgdm160a.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/cbyptsvc.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/ddkquoui.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/ir06l5ds1.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/ktl4l73q1.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/kudno1.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/l2l6lc3s1f.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/lv4u09h9e.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 4%)
adding: dlls/mborcl32.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/ngwimg.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/nhcfg.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/o248lchu1f48.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/ocbcji32.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/pxlmon.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/q2860clsefq60.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/sei.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: dlls/ttpelib.dll (188 bytes security) (deflated 5%)
adding: backregs/64D182F8-174F-47B0-B13D-BAC48521E438.reg (188 bytes security) (deflated 70%)
adding: backregs/notibac.reg (188 bytes security) (deflated 88%)
adding: backregs/shell.reg (188 bytes security) (deflated 74%)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*After following the instructions in the first section, I then installed the ewido program and ran it in safe mode. It discovered 87 infected files, cleaned 86 of them and then the program froze when it came to repair the last. It was unable to give a report. Do you need me to run it again? and if so should I do it in safe mode again?
I ran hijack this and here is the log;*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:42:38 PM, on 23/01/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\Services\SERVIC~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {02EE5B04-F144-47BB-83FB-A60BD91B74A9} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BluetoothAuthenticationAgent] rundll32.exe bthprops.cpl,,BluetoothAuthenticationAgent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DataLayer] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\PCSuite\DATALA~1\DATALA~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\TRAYAP~1.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CU1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient\VCClient.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CU2] C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient\VCMain.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Get Flash by FlashKeeper - C:\Program Files\FlashKeeper\GetFlash.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: FlashKeeper - {86301D40-94C1-4a5e-843B-7F43965E364A} - C:\Program Files\FlashKeeper\GetFlash.htm
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658} - http://promo.dollarrevenue.com/webmasterexe/drsmartload185a.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1110616034578
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Reliability - C:\WINDOWS\system32\d2j00c1mef.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Telephony - C:\WINDOWS\system32\q2860clsefq60.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-malware\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: MpService - Canon Inc. - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: PDEngine - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDEngine.exe
O23 - Service: PDScheduler (PDSched) - Raxco Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Raxco\PerfectDisk\PDSched.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe

*Things are running faster and I have been able to temporarily disable winantivirus pro, it is still sitting around on the harddrive - along with a truckload of other useless stuff. Can you recommend anything that I should be using to help these things from taking over my baby?*


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Fix these with HJT  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {02EE5B04-F144-47BB-83FB-A60BD91B74A9} - (no file)

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CU1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient\VCClient.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CU2] C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient\VCMain.exe

O16 - DPF: {42F2C9BA-614F-47C0-B3E3-ECFD34EED658} - http://promo.dollarrevenue.com/webma...rtload185a.exe

O20 - Winlogon Notify: Reliability - C:\WINDOWS\system32\d2j00c1mef.dll (file missing)

O20 - Winlogon Notify: Telephony - C:\WINDOWS\system32\q2860clsefq60.dll (file missing)

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by Standard File Kill. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\Program Files\Common Files\VCClient
C:\Program Files\WinAntiVirus Pro 2006

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Due to lack of followup, I'm closing this thread. If you need it reopened please PM me or one of the other mods.

Anyone else with a similar problem please start a "New Thread".


----------

